# Darker roasts for Chemex...



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I only really use a chemex at the moment and have always avoided darker roasts - am I right to do this or is it worth experimenting with darker roasts in a chemex? If so, can anyone recommend some beans?

I just figured the chemex, making "clean" coffee would highlight fruity, sharper notes and thus be suited to lighter roasts but this is pure guesswork based on limited knowledge.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Depends how dark you're talking. What roasters have you been using so far? Might be worth trying some of the medium-ish rave single origins. Though my experience has been that even medium-roast stuff is too dark for good pour over.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont think its worth playing with dark roasts in a chemex, as you say it works fantastically well for light roasts and nice clean flavours.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Never tried darker roasts with Chemex - guess you could give it a go but don't hold your breath. Where Chemex excels is in bringing out the delicate flavours in the bean which just aren't present in darker roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I only really use a chemex at the moment and have always avoided darker roasts - am I right to do this or is it worth experimenting with darker roasts in a chemex? If so, can anyone recommend some beans?
> 
> I just figured the chemex, making "clean" coffee would highlight fruity, sharper notes and thus be suited to lighter roasts but this is pure guesswork based on limited knowledge.


Light ? Dark ?

what tasting notes do you want, buy based on that , not the colour ......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

+1 as ^

What coffees do you want to explore and enjoy


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Fair enough, thanks for the replies - I wasn't really after particular notes, just wanted to give darker roasts a go because my only experience of them thus far has been starbucks and costa and so I feel I'm missing something.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffee = Taste . What tastes do you think you are missing out on then ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Fair enough, thanks for the replies - I wasn't really after particular notes, just wanted to give darker roasts a go because my only experience of them thus far has been starbucks and costa and so I feel I'm missing something.


You're not.


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

aaronb said:


> You're not.


i enjoyed some dark Congolese beans in the Chemex. Pretty unique. That said, this thread has inspired me to go for something really light now


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

If you can afford it then I'd say experiment. Buy a few different darker beans from several roasters and just see where it takes you. Everybody has different tastes.and the best way for you to find out what works for you is to taste. Personally, and I can only speak for myself, if a bean is so dark that it shows oil on the surface when fresh I know it won't work for me in a chemex but others tastes will differ. If they didn't Starbucks would be out of business.


----------

